
Verizon Launches Video Game Innovation Challenge - dsmithquesnay
http://www.freebeeperksgaming.verizon.com/
======
dsmithquesnay
Verizon is asking developers and publishers, “How might you reward player
achievements in your game play with free data from Verizon Wireless?” In
addition to awarding campaign credits, there may be exposure for game titles
through published profiles, videos, and interviews. Ideas can be submitted
through April 28, 2017.

